# Florida Catfish Classic Coming to Escambia River



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Don Minchew owner and founder of the Florida Catfish Classic  pulled me aside at the tournament today and spoke briefly to me about joining the Catfish Tournament trail to host the July event in 2016 on Escambia River. What do you think guys, is Pensacola's cat-fishermen good enough to defend and win against outside contenders?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

All them big cats yall catch. They wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We wont be fishing it. Me and my staff will be hosting it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

To be clear - he wants you to host it (not fish) and your asking if the Pensacola cat fishermen (not you) can compete with outside competition - right?
Your the only one I know so probably not


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> To be clear - he wants you to host it (not fish) and your asking if the Pensacola cat fishermen (not you) can compete with outside competition - right?
> Your the only one I know so probably not


There are multiple guys on this forum that fish the tournaments, they just don't post on here. But you are right, being that local interest is so low we are considering taking the event to another location.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know nothing about it but I like the tournaments with the tagged fish being big money. That seems to get more non-experts in the tournament. Guess they buy insurance to cover the tournament if one gets caught. Seem to work great in Camden one year in the crappie tournament. Guy one $50,000. Don't think they've done it since though!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

In my opinion the escambia is too small to host a big tournament.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> There are multiple guys on this forum that fish the tournaments, they just don't post on here. But you are right, being that local interest is so low we are considering taking the event to another location.


The Choctawhatchee River should qualified as a contender for location. It has produced 2 state record blue's in the past few years. It's plenty big enough for a major tournamenet.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> The Choctawhatchee River should qualified as a contender for location. It has produced 2 state record blue's in the past few years. It's plenty big enough for a major tournamenet.


Escambia has also produced 2 state records. A Blue and Flathead.


----------

